# Buying Two New Does!! :) Lots of Pics Added!!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Aaggh! I just finished typing this whole post and it deleted everything! Oh well, here goes again:\

I really hope it works out to get these two new goats!! Of course they not friendly. Just about all the goats from this breeder are not friendly. . . oh well, they are a lot cheaper than the other does I was looking at a while back. 

Here they are:

Sugar Pine CT Ginger Pye
April 24, 2008
polled!

Sire: Tahoma Citation
SS: Twin Creeks AH In The Spotlight
SD: Mountain Quest AE Molasses 

Dam: Sugar-Pine LK Gingerbread
SS: NC PromisedLand HS Lion King
SD: Sugar-Pine SB Blackstrap (I think this doe is a CH, not positive though)

Sugar Pine FD Panda Bear 
February 29, 2008

Sire: Hayseed Farm's FA Flash Dancer 
SS: Hayseed Farm's Final Answer
SD: Gay-Mor's Lucky Native Dancer 

Dam: Sugar-Pine SL Bear Cat (almost a permanent CH)
SS: Twin Creeks AH In The Spotlight
SD: Mountain Quest GA Snow Bear

What do you think? I really hope it works out to get them!! Oh, Panda Bear is being shown in the ADGA show at Oregon State Fair, hopefully she is a good girl and places well!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

Oh, here's the lady's website: http://www.blythmoor.com/newdoes.htm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

theyre pretty! i like the broken chamm.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

Very nice does!! The white speckled is flashy! The chammy is pretty too....hope Panda does well too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

Yeah, the chammy is my favorite.  I am a sucker for chammy goats. :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

Well, I'm getting them!! Yeah! I'm getting ready to put them on my site, hopefully today.  I'll be picking them up next Tuesday and will get better pics of them. Panda is going to be shown tomorrow and the lady said she is really sweet and are getting more and more tame each day! Yeah! :leap: She said I will be very happy with them. So excited!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

Congrats!!! And let us know how she does at the show!


----------



## Nigie Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

they are sooo adorable and you are sooo lucky!!!!! congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possibly Getting Two New Does!! *

really nice goats...................


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Buying Two New Does!! *

I totally forgot to let you guys know how Panda and Ginger did at the show! Oops!  Anyhow, Panda placed 4th in her class and Ginger placed 3rd. There are a lot of Nigerians at the Oregon State Fair so these classes were very competitive. So, they did good, despite not being on their best behavior in the show ring!  I'm going to pick them up tomorrow and will get pics posted asap.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Buying Two New Does!! *

Congrats!! They did very well.....lucky you on getting them home too!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Buying Two New Does!! *

Well, they're here!! They are both so pretty!!! They are tiny! Well, compared to my goats, they're tiny.  The lady was so nice too! I asked all these questions and she explained them so well, asked her about milk testing and she brought out her papers and explained it all to me (didn't get half of it). :? :wink: Milk testing seems like a complicated matter. Anywho, I am excited! Took some pics but have to upload them (hopefully I can). I put them in a big stall in the barn w/ Leona, Lyla, and Claribelle - hopefully they'll get along.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Buying Two New Does!! *

Congratulations on you new addition. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buying Two New Does!! *

yeah ~! It will not take long ,,,if you work with them ,, alot of "kindness",love  , little treats, kind soft voice,petting, scratching.......goats are really neat that way and love attention ..............no worries................................ :thumbup: congrats.........


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

These aren't the greatest pics but they give you guys an idea.  What do you think?? They look really pretty to me and they have lots of wonderful dairy character. Panda's teats are SO LONG!! I'm hoping they stay that way. 

Here is Ginger Pye:

















And here is Panda Bear:

















Panda & Ginger (they are very close, it's cute watching them together)

























I trimmed their hooves and dewormed them today. I was shocked at how bad their hooves were!! Poor babies! Looked as if they hadn't ever been trimmed (or not in a long while). These pics were taken before I trimmed their hooves.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the additions! The smaller pic of them together is precious. Also, it's cute they're exploring around the barrels in the one pic.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats again!! They look very attached to each other, very pretty girls too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful, congratulations! I'm very partial to Panda! Congrats!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We really like them!  Ginger is taming down a lot more than Panda. Ginger comes up to smell your hand and does not jump and run like Panda does. I'm trying to make slow movements and use a very calm voice with them. We just got some beautiful, very leafy alfalfa and I'm giving them small amounts of that, they chow down on it! Ginger has this little round tummy that I hope slims down as she gets older.  Any little tips on taming wild goats???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FOOD!!! Gets the wildest of kids to come around....animal crackers, raisens, a bit of grain....mine really like twizzlers and jelly beans. My newest, Bailey, was scared and very skittish the first week she was with me...all of my goats are the most neglected critters here( not really, beibg sarcastic) and they all fight over who gets me first....well after a lot of one on one time with her and a few pretzels she now fights my pygmy doeling for my lap.....also, get them to come close to you and gently tug at the collar to bring them even closer, then hold them in your lap as long as possible, talking and petting til they relax....Bailey will now lay on my lap and chew her cud....she's been here for 5 weeks.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Liz! Well, they are coming around for sure. Ginger is getting a lot friendlier, Panda still a little standoff-ish but progressing. I'm so glad that we got them fairly young. Honey came from the same breeder and was a lot more wild. We got Honey at about 1 1/2 yrs. She's come a long way but SLOWLY! Food does work well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I also use the peppermint horse treats - oh my do those work!!

If you don't mind me asking - where did these girls come from? They are gorgeous, and you are not all that far from me.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Peppermint horse treats. I was going to get those last time at the feed store but for some reason, didn't. I'll have to get them next time, they do really like the apple-flavored ones. 

I bought these girls from Margie at Blythmoor. She recently purchased them from Tembi Buckingham of Sugar Pine (Southern OR). I guess Tembi always convinces Margie to buy way more goats than she needs (or has the space for), so she ended up having to sell these two girls. Tembi is a dairy goat judge and has just about the most "dairy" goats I've seen around here. Almost all of her goats have very strong dairy character.  These girls do too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to find a website for Sugar Pine, but haven't been able to - do you happen to know what it is??

Thanks
Allison


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, she doesn't have a website. She's very much "old school".  Hardly takes pictures of her goats (actually I don't think she takes any) - no website, etc. Anna Brown (camanna.com) has A LOT of Tembi's goats. She has a half-sister to Panda Bear, Sugar Pine LK Israel. Another herdname for Tembi is Mountain Quest.

I put some pics that I could find below.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very pretty goats! I think you are doing pretty much everything to tame them treats,time, and gentleness are the top 3 on the list of things to do.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You were one step ahead of me there. lol. I emailed her wanting Panda Bear about maybe a month ago and she said she wasn't available. Beautiful does!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, really? Wow, small world.  Panda is very pretty, she has better conformation than Ginger right now but Ginger is SO much more friendly. . . . Thanks everyone!


----------

